# Nice little saw for lumber prep



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the input Dave.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Nice review Dave. Glad your happy with this saw, looks like it will be a good addition to your shop. Enjoy.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Your review just goes to show that most any tool will do the job if you have the foresight to use it to your advantage.
btw - I have a Griizzly 14" bs and use a 3/16" blade for *everything*. It does my resawing, curves, band saw boxes and never complains.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

You're welcome, Eric.

Thanks, Tom! I have been so far.

Thanks, Dick! Yeah, there's some of that, but the tension adjuster problems with the Delta 14 had nearly completely soured me on bandsaws. And that's a fairly common design on newer (but cheaper) large bandsaws.

One of the things living here in NM with a gravel driveway has tight me is that I need to be a smart shopper. If a tool requires freight delivery, it's pretty much not going to happen unless Harbor Freight sells an equivalent and I can pick it up in town in my truck. Yeah, I could drive up to Denver to the Woodcraft or Rockler stores, but I'm not going to spend eight hours on the road, screw around with Denver traffic, and pay for a night in a hotel just to buy a tool.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have an old Craftsman 9" bench top saw, that is starting to snap blades. Need to go through it and see what the problem is. If it continues, I'll be looking for a new one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

curious how it compares to 10-305 except for cheaper price :<)))))))))

I'm glad you like your new tail toy


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review Dave. Sounds like a trusty saw. With the 1/2hp motor that should give a lot of sawing power on a smaller bandsaw. Great for the small work and a good back up .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good review, Dave.That 10" height will most everything in the shop without a riser. I see it has the same good fence that my Grizzly 14"G0555 ultimate saw has. The high school bought 4 14" saws one step under mine and they have a much cheaper fence.

Hi Dick- I use a 1/4" -10 TPI for everything too!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow Dave, sez you have passed the 10K posts mark! Woot! woot! 8^)

Nice writeup, I would never had though twice about a 10", but it sounds like it works quite well. I have a 14" that I use for "quick" stuff like cuts on small pieces, trimming for router templates, etc. which all would be covered with the 10" while using a little less shop space.

I hear you about the gravel driveway, but it sure keeps those fool kids and their skate boards away!

Have you been to Woodworkers Supply? I picked up my Unisaw there 20 years ago and they seemed like a good place to go for the larger tools. Haven't been back but they are a tad closer then Denver 8^) (right off the freeway, Abq. north end).


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Snapping blades is either tension or the guides, Eric. Neither is all *that* hard to fix, unless there's a problem with the tensioning mechanism or the guides just don't stay put, but I have no problem recommend this one, as long as you're not trying to resaw 12" chunks of oak or something crazy.

Not sure, Tony.

Dave, it's trusty, and 1/2HP seems to be plenty for most of my work. When I need to mill big pieces again, I'll get the Delta 14 running again. I think that's a 3/4HP motor.

Jim, I'm pretty happy with the fence. It's aluminum, and I managed to skew it a bit when I tilted the table to 45°, but it straightened right back out easily enough.

Splint, wowzers! That's probably the only 10k I'll be doing any time soon.

Yeah, I hadn't thought about a 10 until I realized all the 14s require freight delivery. Plus being able to set it on the stand without calling a neighbor for help was a bonus. I have looked at the Woodworkers Supply website, but every time I do, they don't seem to have the thing I want. I've been happily surprised by my lathe and 1HP dust collector from Harbor Freight though, and that's at a good location here in Santa Fe. We generally avoid "the big city" of ABQ if we can. I don't fly at all, and when my sweetie had to go back and forth to MN to visit her mom, she flew through SAF whenever we didn't drive. But they're going to be adding a second gate at SAF, so they'll probably wreck the ambience. ;-)

I resawed some 6" wide box elder this morning. Pretty straight cuts and within a 64th of the 5/32nds I was aiming for. That'll give me a "fat eighth" after I smooth both sides. Now I just need to find a drum sander I can get delivered without freight…


----------

